# Beginner question on scales and your left hand



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

Beginner question here, I just started to learn the minor pentatonic scale on the acoustic. After learning easy chords without much difficulty, I am finding that my wrist/forearm is a bit sore when trying to practice the minor pentatonic scale. 

I think this is due to trying to both stretch my first and forth fingers to make the shape while simultaneously trying to make sure my fingers tips press down in a straight up and down manner. I don't seem to have much reach between my first and fourth fingers....

Is this normal while starting out on scales, or should I review how I am holding my left hand? I just worry about strain versus normal muscle fatigue.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Your hands should be sore, you're working out new muscles.. it's important to listen to your body though and don't push too far. Progress takes lots of hard work. Stay hydrated (no, really. It'll help prevent muscle strain), and take regular breaks. Stretch before and after. Also be sure to start on the easier stuff and keep the acrobatics for when you're well warmed.

Also check to make sure you're positioning your hands correctly, either source out a good real life or youtube lesson, or ask a good player you know.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Fudb gives good advice.

You could also try the scales higher up the neck where the frets are closer together. If necessary, use a capo as well to lower the action so you don't have to press the strings so hard. Once you get comfortable slowly move back towards the nut.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

Good advice guys, thanx!


----------

